# Cat Poems



## Heyheyhayley (Nov 26, 2011)

I was looking for a cute little Christmas poem about kittens (kind of like the puppy one I've been seeing) but this is all I found:

_The Christmas Kitten


I once was a cuddly kitten,
But now I am a stray,
'Cause when I was no longer fluffy,
They sent me on my way.

They've kept their big watchdog,
As he can bark and growl,
But I could fly at strangers,
If I caught them on the prowl.

I slink around their garbage can;
I mew outside their door;
But it's clear from their behaviour,
They don't want me anymore.

Now I'm cold and hungry,
And getting very thin,
What have I done to hurt them,
Why won't they let me in?

I crouch in sheds and boxes,
In my bedraggle fur,
So shivery and dejected,
I cannot even purr.

They have another kitten,
Their children's whole delight;
But probably next Christmas,
It will share my wretched plight.

Author Unknown_

I seriously cried my eyes out reading that. It seems like every time I look for a nice, uplifting poem about cats I end up crying. Like when I ran across 'This Old Cat'. Here it is: 

_This Old Cat


I'm getting on in years,
My coat is turning gray.
My eyes have lost their luster,
My hearing's just okay.
I spend my day dreaming
Of conquests in my past,
Lying near a sunny window
Waiting for its warm repast.

I remember our first visit,
I was coming to you free,
Hoping you would take me in
And keep me company.
I wasn't young or handsome,
Two years I'd roamed the street.
There were scars upon my face,
I hobbled on my feet.

I could sense your disappointment
As I left my prison cage.
Oh, I hoped you would accept me
And look beyond my age.
You took me out of pity,
I accepted without shame.
Then you grew to love me,
And I admit the same.

I have shared with you your laughter,
You have wet my fur with tears.
We've come to know each other
Throughout these many years.
Just one more hug this morning
Before you drive away,
And know I'll think about you
Throughout your busy day.

The time we've left together
Is a treasured time at that.
My heart is yours forever.
I Promise - This old cat.

KC Sievert Bingamon_

I'm gonna go cry now. :'(


----------



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

That poem made me cry. Tissue please. I hate the way some people treat cats as if they are throw aways. I posted the second poem earlier.

Kathy


----------



## madamefifi (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh why do I read those sad poems? I wish oh how I wish I could take in each and every unwanted cat! 

On a happier note, my favorite cat poem is "Jubilate Agno" by Christopher Smart, written between 1759 and 1763 while the poet was confined in a lunatic asylum with only a cat he called Jeoffry for companionship. I don't need to point out the obvious, do I? It's a lovely poem, too long for me to post here and I haven't figured out how to cut and paste with this iPad yet, or I'd supply a link. Every cat lover should read it!


----------

